# Larkin



## tftfan (Jul 24, 2007)

Found this one in the woods, might say I picked it up for next to noth'n. Couple of pics, diff light.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Jul 24, 2007)

Great color!  I have 2 purple bottles & I love them.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks G. Peach, give us a pic if ya want.
 Micah


----------



## Georgia Peach (Jul 31, 2007)

I plan on posting photos soon.  I just got a new computer & need to get everything loaded.  Thanks for your interest.  

 Kim


----------

